# Rec. - Fondue Meatballs



## mish (Jan 20, 2006)

This is a concoction I am putting together quickly for an easy appetizer.

Fondue Meatballs

1 package frozen Italian Style Meatballs, thawed
1 10 1/2-oz can cheddar cheese soup
1/2 cup cubed American or Colby-Jack Cheese
1/2 cup milk
4 oz green chilies
Paprika, to taste (optional)

Mix soup, cheese cubes, milk and paprika together in microwave-safe bowl. Heat on HIGH (100% power) 5 minutes; stir every minute. Place thawed meatballs in slow cooker. Add cheesy fondue sauce and stir to coat meatballs. Simmer on LOW heat for about 3 hours. Stir occasionally. Toward the end of cooking time, add chilies. Thinking out loud, a splash of white wine, might be something I will try next time.

As an appetizer, serve on party picks or mini sub rolls.

As a main dish - Add about a small handful or two of dry small elbow macaroni or shells about 45 minutes before the end of cooking time. Be sure pasta is submerged in liquid. The pasta will double in size while cooking. Add additional liquid as needed. Another idea - Omit paprika and add fresh diced tomatoes and onions.


----------

